# Problems with sound card snd_hda in mother asus m2npv-vm



## delete (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is my first post, I have googled enough and I didn't find anything related to this problem specifically. 

The problem is that I cannot get line in to work, it's not a dev displayed in mixer. I know that there may be something to tweak in device.hints but I'm not sure how.

I'm including all I thing that can help you to diagnose if you need anything else please let me know.




```
[root@pearl ~]# cat /dev/sndstat
    FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
    Installed devices:
    pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #0 Analog> (play) default
    pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #1 Digital> (play)
     
    [root@pearl ~]# mixer
    Mixer vol      is currently set to  84:84
    Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer igain    is currently set to  50:50
    Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
     
     
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Playback:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                  PCM
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e007f
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                  16 20 24 bits, 8 11 16 22 32 44 48 KHz
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:             DAC: 3
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: +-------------------------------+
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: +-------------------------------+
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Playback:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:     nid=27 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:       |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:       + <- nid=11 [audio selector] [src: pcm, speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:              |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:              + <- nid=7 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                     |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                     + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                     + <- nid=24 [audio selector] [src: speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                            |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                            + <- nid=25 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:     nid=26 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:       |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:       + <- nid=10 [audio selector] [src: pcm, speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:              |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:              + <- nid=7 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                     |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                     + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                     + <- nid=24 [audio selector] [src: speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                            |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:                            + <- nid=25 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: +-------------------------+
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: +-------------------------+
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol)
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  26 in ):    -46/0dB (32 steps) + mute
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    +- ctl 16 (nid  27 in ):    -46/0dB (32 steps) + mute
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm)
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   3 out):    -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  24 out):    -45/0dB (16 steps) + mute
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain)
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    |
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  24 out):    -45/0dB (16 steps) + mute
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0:
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Mixer "vol":
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Mixer "igain":
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
    Apr 29 13:35:36 pearl kernel: pcm0: sndbuf_setmap 5010000, 4000; 0xc5f13000 -> 5010000
```

Thank you! in advance


----------

